# Updated map of all non-civil service police departments



## RunOne24 (Aug 24, 2013)

Include Reading, Westwood and Wellesley. Burlington and North Attleboro are in the process of coming out of civil service too. There are also a number of PDs on the Northshore that are not included on this map. I will post the group when I get an updated list.


----------

